# Wifi dropping - just me?



## crimedog (Sep 9, 2011)

I started having serious wifi dropping problems when using the CM9 betas and thought that switching to Eclipse 2.2 would solve all my problems. Well, it has solved everything except this and I am trying to figure out if there is just something wrong with my phone. It seems like every time I unlock my phone at home it's disconnected from my home wifi network, and it doesn't matter how close I am to the router.

Just me?


----------



## criminal666 (Apr 4, 2012)

I also am on Eclipse 2.2 and seem to have the same problem? Not sure if it holds true for other roms, I have not tried any others recently?


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

i had wifi drop issues on all of the ics roms. now i'm on eclipse 2.2 and have had no issues

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Did anyone try setting the wifi sleep policy to never?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Its under wifi setting>menu key>advanced>wifi sleep policy. If it is not set to never it will time out when the screen shuts off.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

I had ths problem on the CM9 Kang - now I still have it on Stock .902

Didn't think I had this problem on Liberty 3 which is of course .893

So maybe it's a 902 thing?


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

did you try what bigmook said? im on .902 with no issues

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## crimedog (Sep 9, 2011)

Changing the wifi sleep policy was the ticket, thanks!


----------

